# Hoarder's Church Revisit



## tumble112 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello all, first of all I have changed my name from tumble1 but the dodgy photography and subject matter will remain unchanged!  This is a location I have posted before but have wanted to revisit for a while. Sadly on each time I have been I have noticed some vandalism, the church has been named elsewhere on the net and it of course attracts the mindless.
The only history I can find is that the church was used a private residence after it closed in the 80s and the owner died a few years ago.

Anyway on with the pics, more https://flic.kr/s/aHskaHm8Du


047 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


046 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


044 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


043 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


041 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


039 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


038 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

The Miss World Game contestants...


037 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


035 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


034 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


033 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


032 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


031 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


030 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


028 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


027 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


026 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


025 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Jul 20, 2015)

Why the Sludden alias,


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 20, 2015)

That's an interesting place, It looks quite depressing inside.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 20, 2015)

Some nice objects contained within. I wonder if he had any relatives.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 20, 2015)

smiler said:


> Why the Sludden alias,



My daughter chose my first alias after one of her favourite TV characters (it was either that or pingu). Not long ago she asked if I still went to abandoned houses and I told ber I did and I still used the name she chose. She of course put me right saying that she was too old for that now and I should change it.
The option of changing alias was made available not long ago and I chose the name from a book called Lanark ( a life in four books) which I read recently again after many years and Sludden is the name of one of the characters in it. (Got there in the end).


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Some nice objects contained within. I wonder if he had any relatives.



I am trying to find out, it is a bit of a mystery so far.


----------



## Will Knot (Jul 20, 2015)

That looks very nice, great find, pics and report


----------



## HughieD (Jul 21, 2015)

What a fascinating place and great set of photos. Loved that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2015)

Very interesting find and great to see the windows have survived.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 21, 2015)

Great location and photos thanks for the share ...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice photos and I like the new name!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 21, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice photos and I like the new name!



Thanks, I like the quirkiness of it.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2015)

good to see this place again, looks exactly the same as in condition wise!  good shots yet again


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2015)

Good work there 
I too have been burdened with Mr Tumble


----------

